# Goodbye my sweet angel. My Bella



## Colorado Bella (Oct 28, 2017)

I just had to make the hard decision to have my Bella cross over the bridge last Sunday. I had never visited this site before her passing but everyone’s stories have comforted me and let me know I am not alone. Miss Bella had just turned 9 in June and spent all summer camping and hiking. It came as such a shock when she started vomiting. 4 vet visits later they determined from X-Rays that she had a blockage and went into surgery. It was a moment of relief that she would be. It has just been the two of us for 7 years and she was with me all day since I work home. We shared everything and she was my comfort and to me my child. So finding out we could save her was a happy moment. The surgeon called an hour into surgery to let me know the blockage was in fact a tumor they couldn’t remove and she would have about 24 hours. I didn’t want my baby girl in anymore pain and made the hardest decision I think any of us can make. I find it hard to be in the main area of my house. She would always let me know when it was dinner time and time for walks with a gentle nudge on my arm or by just laying her head in my lap. I feel lost without her. She had the biggest smile and even had dimples to go along with it. When her ears perked up she always reminded me of her puppy self. I will cherish our last night together. We laid on the floor, I cried and she licked the tears away and we watched a couple Disney movies. I find coming home is the hardest not seeing her through the door and her happy barks telling me what the neighborhood squirrel did while I was gone. Waking up to her forcing me off the pillow with a her look of “ Mom, you have to work. I need a new toy. I’m still sleepy so I will stay here!” Of course, as soon as I was out of bed she was off the bed with a run and spin for breakfast. I will miss you my sweet angel. I hear you have a lot of new Golden friends who will be playing with you in no time until I see you again. I love you always. ~Mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Bella. 
It's a long slow journey for your heart to heal and to find peace.

Run free Bella...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a beautiful girl she was. I am so sorry for your loss. 9 is way too young.


----------



## Jaxmommy (Oct 21, 2017)

This beautiful guy was waiting at the bridge for Miss Bella and others. We had to let him go a week ago Thursday. He just turned 7 in August.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bella was beautiful. You gave her a great life and her smiles shows that. I'm sorry you had to say goodbye to your best friend/companion. Rest assured Bella loved all the care you gave her. I hope time helps you feel better and may Bella's great memories shine brightly in the great film she made just for you.

Godspeed to Bella

dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Miss Bella  . May you find comfort in all your wonderful memories with her. Rest In Peace Miss Bella


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your girl was beautiful, it looks like she had a wonderful life with you. Peace and hugs to you.


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

I feel your pain, she was a beautiful girl, I'm so sorry, I just ain't right the something so special has to leave us so soon,


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you believe as I do, you'll see her again one day. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Bella. Sounds like you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Bella. I'm happy that you've found this wonderful community, but so sorry for the circumstances that brought you here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

I am so very sorry about your Sweet Bella. I can FEEL your pain.
My sweet Smooch and Snobear (picture below) will be greeting her at the Bridge.
Smooch was my special girl.
We adopted Tucker, the day after losing our Smooch, and he is my constant companion.
I've added Bella to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## Montana Gold (Oct 26, 2017)

I feel so badly for you as we, too, face the decision about our just 9 sweet girl who was diagnosed with bone cancer to her jaw. It hurts so much each and every time we have to say goodbye. You'll hold her in your heart forever.


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Beautiful Bella lived a life full of love, in time may your sadness be filled with loving memories


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your sweet Bella..she was too young..i know how you are feeling...my thoughts are with you at this sad time..


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your dear Bella.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Bella


----------



## Colorado Bella (Oct 28, 2017)

Just wanted to share how thankful I am for everyone's remarks and wanted to share the shadow box I made for my Bella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Bella.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I?m so sorry for your loss..


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful shadow box! RIP sweet Bella


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a nice way to remember beautiful Bella. It is obvious she lived a life full of love!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Bella's shadow box is beautiful!


----------



## Colorado Bella (Oct 28, 2017)

I still miss my sweet Bella everyday. The custom urn I had made for her arrived on Saturday. She now has her final home and I can see her sweet face when I lay on the couch. She has already missed so much but in the quiet moments I try to catch her up on everything. Miss you, baby girl.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The urn is beautiful, so is her shadow box. 

The day will come when you think of her of or remember the special times, you'll smile. 
I know it doesn't seem possible right now, but the day will come, it takes a long time. 
The journey for your heart to heal and to find peace is a long one, take all the time you need and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Colorado Bella (Oct 28, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The urn is beautiful, so is her shadow box.
> 
> The day will come when you think of her of or remember the special times, you'll smile.
> I know it doesn't seem possible right now, but the day will come, it takes a long time.
> The journey for your heart to heal and to find peace is a long one, take all the time you need and be kind to yourself.




Thank you! Everyone has been a great help! Saturday was a bittersweet day. Some of the new guys toys arrived and Bella’s urn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Losing a companion is always excruciating. We've lost three Goldens so far, two in a little over a year. I'm only telling you this because the thing, in the long run, that hurt the most, was their simple absence. The too quiet living room, the silence around the table at supper, the overall stillness of the house...... But it will get better. And while the pain of their loss lingers, it gradually is replaced, in some small way, by good memories that pop up unexpectedly: the hook where their leash used to hang ("wow, we sure had some fun walks..."), the repurposed cookie container in the corner that once held their treats ("She used to balance the treat on her nose!"). My spouse and I now like to reminisce, recalling all the quirky times we had with our Angel Goldens. The pain is still there, but it softens with time. Our condolences to you and your little one. May you find peace...

SJ


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you believe as I do, you'll see her again one day.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Bella. The shadow box and custom urn are both awesome! She will live in your heart forever!! My thoughts are with you.


----------

